# Vape emergency



## JoeBlowsClouds (16/7/16)

Yo guys need some help.
Visiting a friend in Pretoria north, burnt my coils and need a store close by.

So please help me out.
I'm on viljoen street gezina area so please tell me the closest vape store?


----------



## JoeBlowsClouds (16/7/16)

It is bringing up vape king fourways


----------



## MarcelinoJ (16/7/16)



Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MarcelinoJ (16/7/16)

Hope that helps. If someone els knows of a nother place please can they help out. Thanks


----------



## MarcelinoJ (16/7/16)

And sorry for sending one word replies. Want to get to 50 post before the vapecon competition close. Hehehhehe good luke

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Umar Osman (16/7/16)

Vape king gezina.


----------



## Viper_SA (16/7/16)

I actually think the admins should subtract 10 post for that one word reply stunt

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## JoeBlowsClouds (18/7/16)

Thanks so much


----------



## JoeBlowsClouds (18/7/16)

Didn't have time to reply but you saved me


----------



## MarcelinoJ (18/7/16)

Glad i could help.


----------



## Lukeness (11/8/16)

MarcelinoJ said:


> And sorry for sending one word replies. Want to get to 50 post before the vapecon competition close. Hehehhehe good luke


Sneaky plan... of course, you're not alone.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MR_F (11/8/16)

Viper_SA said:


> I actually think the admins should subtract 10 post for that one word reply stunt



LOL i agree with this evil idea hahahahahahah

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Vape Starter (11/8/16)

What Vapecon competition?


----------



## shabbar (11/8/16)

try skyblue vaping


----------

